#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Which laptop model is most innovative?

## Bhavya

Every now and then we see lots of interesting updates and exciting models in laptops as laptops become one the essential gadgets to human.In all of these laptop models which is the most innovative laptop? Why are you thinking it's the most innovative brand? Guys,let me know your answers in the comments.

----------


## lucifar

HP, ACER, ASUS, DELL These type of laptops are best in this generation, but every brand has a unique difference so choose your brand for your needs.

----------


## Bhavya

> HP, ACER, ASUS, DELL These type of laptops are best in this generation, but every brand has a unique difference so choose your brand for your needs.


Thanks for your reply.I like DELL brand because I already have a laptop in DELL.But people say HP is best. What's your opinion on HP?

----------

